# Looks like i have 2 couples



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey,

Today i did a big water change and like they did before they started the "dance" right away it looks lik i have two couples.. what do you think ?
btw they are doing this for several weeks now.

click for video 11.6 Mb


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Killer Tank and set-up


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I seriously wound'nt know if you have a couple or not? Just a question if you dont mind me asking but would you let them mate a would you keep fry? it could and proably is really fun? Nice one mate!

Sparkles


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

i would say that you have a couple of pairs there, but i would be careful with them i had to breeding pairs and man was it so much work well looking forward to seeing if you get n e babies or not. well have fun with the experience ak.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

It looks like they are 2 pairs to me.Everytime mine act like that, that spawn that evening.

I would watch for them to lay eggs tonight.The male is the one that will sometimes chase the other away, but they will both work that plant bed you have there as they lay eggs.You will know when they are doing it both will have their heads down at the samt time and you will see the "shake"

Good luck...


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Mr Sparkles said:


> I seriously wound'nt know if you have a couple or not? Just a question if you dont mind me asking but would you let them mate a would you keep fry? it could and proably is really fun? Nice one mate!
> 
> Sparkles
> 
> ...


If i get some eggs i will sure try to keep m alive and grow them :nod: (no not all of them IF i succeed)



AKSkirmish said:


> i would say that you have a couple of pairs there, but i would be careful with them i had to breeding pairs and man was it so much work well looking forward to seeing if you get n e babies or not. well have fun with the experience ak.
> [snapback]1113375[/snapback]​


Thnx i look forward to be a dad :nod:



mashunter18 said:


> It looks like they are 2 pairs to me.Everytime mine act like that, that spawn that evening.
> 
> I would watch for them to lay eggs tonight.The male is the one that will sometimes chase the other away, but they will both work that plant bed you have there as they lay eggs.You will know when they are doing it both will have their heads down at the samt time and you will see the "shake"
> 
> ...


Ok, but they are doing this everytime when I do my weekly water change, for about 4 - 5 weeks now. 
They are preforming this behaviour everytime, but still no eggs whatsoever... are there certain things i can do to speed it up or help them to get eggs ? Or just wait and watch ?

edit :

here another movie for those that are interested. somewhere around the 7th minute it looks like they dig up a dead goldfish ??? lol i have no clue what it was but they liked it.

click


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> Ok, but they are doing this everytime when I do my weekly water change, for about 4 - 5 weeks now.
> They are preforming this behaviour everytime, but still no eggs whatsoever... are there certain things i can do to speed it up or help them to get eggs ? Or just wait and watch ?


its hit or miss with them.
What I notice when reading this is weekly water changes, I would do it every other day, maybe 25% and try a colder water for the new water."cold water flush"maybe try this for 2 weeks....

What foods you feeding them???

It looks like they are close, possibly missing one element to make them go through with it.

Try adding a protein food to their diet if you dont already, the males could be ready, but female eggs are not ready to be laid yet.

just 2 ideas you could try..


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> > Ok, but they are doing this everytime when I do my weekly water change, for about 4 - 5 weeks now.
> > They are preforming this behaviour everytime, but still no eggs whatsoever... are there certain things i can do to speed it up or help them to get eggs ? Or just wait and watch ?
> 
> 
> ...


every other day 25% wow my water company will love me lol








I'm feeding them a various sort of diet fish, shrimp, beef, chicken, mussel you name it. What do you recommend for a protein containing food ?

btw thnx for your help i'm pretty much a n00b on this


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> every other day 25% wow my water company will love me lol smile.gif
> I'm feeding them a various sort of diet fish, shrimp, beef, chicken, mussel you name it. What do you recommend for a protein containing food ?
> 
> btw thnx for your help i'm pretty much a n00b on this smile.gif


Id try some beef for a week or chicken.The cold water flush might help also.Maybe add some peat pellits to one of your filters to soften the water.

Thats about all I can think of, hopefully one of these actions will trigger them for you.They do seem to look like they may want to.........Good luck.

Tank looks freaking awesome man, looks like you added some more to the inside since I saw it last


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> > every other day 25% wow my water company will love me lol smile.gif
> > I'm feeding them a various sort of diet fish, shrimp, beef, chicken, mussel you name it. What do you recommend for a protein containing food ?
> >
> > btw thnx for your help i'm pretty much a n00b on this smile.gif
> ...


thnx so i'll stick with my regular feeding program imho that's good enough. 
The cold water flushes is what i'm gonna try since it seems they do this every time i change the water. 
Putting peat in my filters is one of the things i couldn't do because i have to take the whole filter apart ( pond filter) and i don't want to disturb the eco cycle right now.
Also thnx for the compliments







i didn't add anthing actually only the plants are getting mature so it looks different i guess :laugh:


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

the left pair gave me some eggs this morning














i'll try to get some pics


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

A little hard to see but they are there !!!

View attachment 69421


View attachment 69422


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

congrats man


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Allright, congrats man, I wouldnt be surprised if the other pair follows suit...


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Allright, congrats man, I wouldnt be surprised if the other pair follows suit...
> [snapback]1114653[/snapback]​


Thnx ! i just did another water change and took the eggs to their own tank with an sponge filter airstone and a small internal filter. Untill now i havent seen any breeding behaviour from the others.

View attachment 69454


View attachment 69455


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Very cool frans!

Still i am amazed by ur tank i saw it in real life today and i must say i am still stunned

cheers mate!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Rikimaru said:


> Very cool frans!
> 
> Still i am amazed by ur tank i saw it in real life today and i must say i am still stunned
> 
> ...


Thnx Sid


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Well they hatched today









click here for some fry pictures


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh btw i could use some tips for what to do now, i.e. : what to feed those little buggers, feeding schedule, water parameters whatever is usefull to know


----------

